# Honda lawn tractor won't start



## babylugar (May 23, 2006)

Hello, I have a Honda HT3813 lawn tractor that will not start. While cutting the grass, there was a big white cloud of smoke and it died. I brought it into a dealer and he mentioned it could possibly be the head gasket, but wanted $500 to replace it. I bought a head gasket and replaced it myself, but the engine still will not start. It sounds like it is close to starting, but it just won't turn over. I know this may be difficult from this brief description, but any ideas would be helpful


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Check the compression to be sure thats good first.


----------

